# Elevators



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What did the engineer say when you called him?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Are you the Licenced electrician or an apprentice? I cannot tell from your profile because it hasn't been filled out...



It says separate branch circuit for an elevator pit... the way that you are interpreting it, for your 8 pits, you'll need 16 circuits... as MikeFL said, what did the engineer say?

16 circuits for 8 elevator pits? Man, I hope you're installing 1500 watt lights in each pit... Call the Engineer or ask your boss...


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

In the NEC the pit light can’t be on the same circuit as the pit receptacle. Usually three circuits when you add in the sump pump. Maybe CEC is similar?

I don’t think we have a code on limiting the separate circuits to one pit. So lighting would share a circuit, receptacle would Share a circuit and pumps would have dedicated circuits. Your sealed drawings seem to follow our code rules. I would just follow the drawings.

The machine room also gets its own receptacle circuit.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Just for comparison:



> 620.22 Branch Circuits for Car Lighting, Receptacle(s), Ventilation, Heating, and Air-Conditioning.
> (A)Car Light Source.
> A separate branch circuit shall supply the car lights, receptacle(s), auxiliary lighting power source, and ventilation on each elevator car. The overcurrent device protecting the branch circuit shall be located in the elevator machine room or control room/machinery space or control space.





> 620.23 Branch Circuits for Machine Room or Control Room/ Machinery Space or Control Space Lighting and Receptacle(s).
> (A)Separate Branch Circuits.
> The branch circuit(s) supplying the lighting for machine rooms, control rooms, machinery spaces, or control spaces shall be separate from the branch circuit(s) supplying the receptacle(s) in those places. These circuits shall supply no other loads.





> 620.24 Branch Circuit for Hoistway Pit Lighting and Receptacles.
> (A)Separate Branch Circuits.
> Separate branch circuits shall supply the hoistway pit lighting and receptacles.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Is it a common pit or individual shafts?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

All I know about elevators is that elevator inspectors are free to write their own rules and electrical code is meaningless to them.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I would think that if the NEC intended a separate circuit for each pit was required, then it would use the term, " Individual" branch circuit or "dedicated". I know the intent is not to have the receptacle and light together so that the service worker is not in the dark if he trips out the breaker while using the receptacle. 
I concur with the previous comment, Ask the engineer.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> All I know about elevators is that elevator inspectors are free to write their own rules and electrical code is meaningless to them.


 I had one tell me over and over that a pit is a wet location.

But when I asked what makes it a wet location , he said the pit makes it one and that I had to use raintight fittings and in use covers.

I asked him if he’d seen sumps in a basement of dwellings, he said yes but those are different.


----------

